# I want some rescue info please!



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello all, I need some rescue info please!

A few of you may remember me from posting about a "fearful GSD" I was trying to help. As you remember, I was going to take her into my apartment and see if it worked out being with us. If not, then we would be her rescue until another home is found. However, you are not supposed to have but two animals, and I already had a dog and a cat. I brought her in anyway, it was better than her being at my uncles and getting ran over again, (I thought her legs would never heal from that!) 

Mia is the BEST dog anyone could ask for... she is not fearful, just weary of strangers unless I am around. She doesn't even like my husband as much as she does me. He is not too fond of how she's a big dog for this tiny place but he still likes her alright. She thinks she is a lap dog, and she is housetrained and no problem at all. I know the staff here have seen her, but so far so good. I have recieved no fines or notices, and I think they haven't caught on. But this has turned into a Section 8 property and no offense to those people, but it has went to the slums. There was a shooting and our scooter was stolen... so we are moving. With all that being said, we are going to *try* and find a house to rent so we can take her... because I pretty much decided I wanted to keep her, unless the *perfect* person showed up lol. I wouldn't trust just anyone with her, she's an angel! However if we do not find a home to rent, we must take another apartment, and this is the only one I know that accepts German Shepherds! I HATE THOSE BREED RESTRICTIONS! They don't even know she's not aggressive!!! It should be for the individual dog!!! Anyway, I am asking this *because* I do NOT want to give her to just anyone. I know that some rescues tend to care a lot more what actually happens to the dogs! So if I have to give her up, we have until June 30th, when our lease is up here. I am looking even now, because I want a house or an apartment that accepts her and my two others, but I know most apartments are 2 pets per home because I work as a call center Marketing Associate for apartments all over the USA. 

But this is the thing, I would only give her up unless I *knew* she would be better off than where she is with me... it is hard enough because with this short time I have come to love her as my own. You just can't help it with her sweet brown eyes and her bounciness when you go get her leash! So tell me, what should I do???


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Have you taken her to any obedience classes? I think it may be possible to get an exception from a landlord on your dog if you make a good case for her - obedience graduation or better still, CGC.

There are resources on the HSUS site to help you "market" your dog to a new landlord:
http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/rentin...r_your_pet.html


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Also this site:
http://www.petfriendlyrentals.ca/renters/index.php


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, whoever owned her before must have taken her, or she is just that good natured. I have thought about taking her to get her registered as a therapy dog, then they would have to let her in. ( I know they have to let service dogs in) But I have no idea where to take her for that, let alone how much it costs and such!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Therapy dogs have no "legal" rights - not like Service dogs.


----------

